# NVME M.2 SSD wird nach Einbau nicht erkannt



## Madfurion (25. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir folgende m.2 SSD gekauft Crucial P1 CT1000P1SSD8 1TB und eingebaut 
Crucial P1 SSD 1TB ab €' '105,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Mein Mainboard ist das ASUS x470 Gaming-F. Eingebaut wurde die NVME als zweite SSD im unteren M.2 Slot.

Nach dem Einbau wird die NVME jetzt nicht erkannt. Woran kann es liegen?

Mir fallen spontan 4 Gründe ein:

1. NVME ist Defekt
2. Falsch eingebaut bzw nicht weit genug reingesteckt (Schraube zum festschrauben passt aber)
3. Falsche Einstellung im BIOS
4. NVME wird vom Board nicht unterstützt.

Würde mich sehr über Antworten und Hilfe freuen!


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Oktober 2019)

Der untere Slot ist schon richtig. Einstellungen im BIOS würde ich als erstes vermuten.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Oktober 2019)

Steckt vielleicht in einem der PCIe 1x Steckplätze 1&3 eine Karte (Soundkarte etc...)? 
Dann ist nämlich laut Handbuch im unteren m.2 Slot mir SATA möglich?


----------



## NatokWa (25. Oktober 2019)

Überhaupt mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung geschaut ? 
Das Ding muss erst als Laufwerk ANGELEGT werden bevor es als solchen Arbeiten kann . 
BTW KANN man im Bios nix einstellen bei m.2 , egal ob SATA oder NVME . Das Maximale ist das man den Slot Abschalten könnte , aber diese Option hat MEIN ASUS Board nicht , für keinen der beiden (besetzten) Slots .


----------



## Taktloss (25. Oktober 2019)

Guck mal hier https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-geraete-laufwerke-angezeigt.html#post9783266

Bin eben über die Google Suche drauf gestoßen^^ und hat direkt funktioniert.  Hab heute Abend auch meine NVME eingebaut und hatte das selbe Problem. Im Bios erkannt aber in Windows 10 nicht. 
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

Kann nur von mir sprechen, in meinem Uefi ist an geeignete Stelle die PCIe SSD zu ersehen, aber nur mit Ihren Dateninformationen. Einstellen kann ich darin nichts. Wie @NatokWa schreibt muss in der Datenträgerverwaltung das neue Laufwerk erst angelegt und mit einem Laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben werden. 



> 1. Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Festplatte und dann auf "Datenträger initialisieren".
> 2. Wähle dann im Dialogfeld die zu initialisierende Festplatte aus und wählen GPT aus.
> 3. Klicke anschließend auf OK.
> 
> ...



Habe mal eine kleine Partition zum nachstellen erstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taktloss (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe deinen Post doch gerade eben verlinkt


----------



## IICARUS (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich wollte noch was mit hinzufügen, was ich jetzt auch im nachhinein mit eingestellt habe.


----------



## Taktloss (25. Oktober 2019)

Alles klar danke dafür.  Deinen Post sollte man irgendwo anpinnen


----------



## Madfurion (26. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die  vielen Antworten, konnte das Problem dadurch lösen und es funktioniert alles!

Die  Festplatte wurde mir erst nach dem 3. oder 4. neustarten im Festplattenmanager angezeigt und ich konnte die Schritte IICARUS durchrühren und die NVME einrichten.


----------



## Entinio (28. April 2020)

Taktloss schrieb:


> Guck mal hier https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-geraete-laufwerke-angezeigt.html#post9783266
> 
> Bin eben über die Google Suche drauf gestoßen^^ und hat direkt funktioniert.  Hab heute Abend auch meine NVME eingebaut und hatte das selbe Problem. Im Bios erkannt aber in Windows 10 nicht.
> Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.



Ich habe auch das Problem, dass meine SSD nicht erkannt wird. Ist ein komplett neuer Rechner mit.


ASRock B450 Fatality K4 Gaming und der Crucial P1000
Habe es auf beiden m.2 Slots probiert. Auf m.2-1 wird sie gar nicht erkannt, auf m.2-2 zumindest die Gerätenr angezeigt. Habe sonst keine weiteren SATA-Geräte angeschlossen, also auch keine andere FP.

Nach der verlinkten Anleitung muss man die SSD ja nun initialisieren. Soweit komme ich aber nicht, weil W10 auf der SSD erst installiert werden soll. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, oder muss ich mir erst noch eine andere FP (SATA SSD / HDD) besorgen?

Besten Dank vorab!


----------

